# "Seasoned" smoke



## richoso1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I had a few hours of work in the backyard so I decided to do an experimental smoke. Using mesquite and hickory, I smoked kosher salt, sea salt, and mixed peppercorns, along with a few sausages provided by the guy next door. Temp was pegged at 225Âº for 3 hrs. * As a side note, I have noticed that it is easier to control a TBS using the coffee can as opposed to the original cast iron box. I drilled 3/8 in. holes throughout the can, and it gets enough ventilation. I add 3-5 pieces of charcoal and the rest is wood chips and it gets to burning much quicker than with the box *. Taste test showed both salts had an equal smokey flavor,  but the kosher was darker. The peppercorns were a little hotter, but the smoke really enhanced the flavor. The sausages were numero uno.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting, what made you think of salt?
Too bad it didn't work, that would have been great for seasoning.

I wonder about Garlic powder or onion powder...hmmmm


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry, I had to go back and explain a little better. I might try some of the powders ytou mentioned, just have to find the time...


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice looking smoke there.


----------



## tmw611 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have read a few recipes where it called for smoked salts. I think it was in a Raichlen book or maybe how to smoke salt was in there? Anyway, I've wanted to try it for making my own seasoning salt but haven't made the time as of yet. Maybe I will soon.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Apr 25, 2008)

Excellent, so it did work!!  I'm going to give it a try along with some powders and see what I get!  
Thanks for the clarification!!  :0-)


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 25, 2008)

Rich - this was an interesting thread to read, as a newbie to smoking. Never would I have thought to smoke salt, nor peppercorns. 

I suppose you could make your own smoked paprika, using your method? 

Those sausages looked pretty tasty too!


----------



## powerhead (Apr 25, 2008)

that smoked salt looks great, im firing up the smoker tomorrow mornin and i think i'll throw some in to see how it turns out.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well folks, here it is two days later and the smoked salts & peppercorns have lost the smoke flavor, but the salts retained the tan coloring. Beats me as how to really have a good smoked batch of salt/peppercorn. Moving on...


----------



## powerhead (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats too bad about the salt losing its flavor, I did some kosher salt and mixed up a little garlic salt, which turned out awesome by the way and smoked them saturday. I'll let u know if it retains the smoke flavor any longer than a couple days. What did you store them in because mine are just in plastic bags for now, maybe I could switch it up to glass jars and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## richtee (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Pepperguy- try tossing some peppercorns into the coals on your next smoke... let me know what ya think. I think it adds a distinct "pepper" aroma to the smoke. I have not done this long enough to affect the food's flavor,  but plan on trying it.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 28, 2008)

richoso i always find your posts so interesting.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have had great luck cold smoking salts and seasonings...I keep the temperature under 100 degrees and smoke for at least 6 hours...then I store them in canning jars. Wonder if this makes a difference?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...079#post150079

Wonder if the longer/colder smoke makes the flavor last? Just guessing.


----------



## coyote (May 19, 2008)

I noticed that the salt and pepper corns were being smoked in a tin foil pan.. I do not believe the smoke can get all around the salt and pepper in a foil tray. Bed bath and beyond has strainers made of food grade Stainless steel of various sizes. I would think if they were used, smoke would come in from all angles and would stick to the pepper and salt a lot better. just a thought.


----------

